# Disable Cortana completely (Windows 10)



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

If you don't use Cortana at all (like me), there is a very useful one click registry hack. It will disable Cortana completely from your search box. If you change your mind at some point of time, the hack for enabling it is included. It works and it's safe. https://www.howtogeek.com/265027/how-to-disable-cortana-in-windows-10/


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I made that registry change a while back and it really does work.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

managed said:


> I made that registry change a while back and it really does work.


Lucky you. I just found it yesterday.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

But you had the extra pleasure of posting about it.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

managed said:


> But you had the extra pleasure of posting about it.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

This won't be helpful at all, but when I broke my leg a year ago (or was it two?) my nephew let me borrow his laptop - Windows 10. Didn't care for it but was glad to have something Internet - wise.
I made quite a few changes to his computer, (malware scan, updating antivirus, etc) including turning off the annoying Cortana, but not by a registry change, so that he could re-enable it if that was his preference.
So I guess this post has no real point to be made at all ... but the boy hasn't complained about any change I made.

BUT since I will have to migrate to Win 10 (or the next) at some point, things like this are good to be aware of, so thanks!


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

RT said:


> This won't be helpful at all, but when I broke my leg a year ago (or was it two?) my nephew let me borrow his laptop - Windows 10. Didn't care for it but was glad to have something Internet - wise.
> I made quite a few changes to his computer, (malware scan, updating antivirus, etc) including turning off the annoying Cortana, but not by a registry change, so that he could re-enable it if that was his preference.
> So I guess this post has no real point to be made at all ... but the boy hasn't complained about any change I made.
> 
> BUT since I will have to migrate to Win 10 (or the next) at some point, things like this are good to be aware of, so thanks!


You are welcome mate!


----------

